# Weird symptoms



## tinkerbela (Nov 19, 2010)

hi, i only posted last week regarding having baby no2 and chances etc with a dignosed issue (my DS is 10months old) 
anyway, have some weird symptoms and confused, looking for advice and dont want to go to gp as only went last week! 
Day 17 of my cycle (my cycle is anything from 21 - 33 days) 
last night had a pinkish 'bleed' about 3am 
woke this am with a red/brown bleed - more of a spotting than a bleed
tender around back and lower abdomen
bad headache and sinus's hurt 
yesterday i was so HOT, boiling 
did a pt yesterday and was negative 
prior to this, doc has said my iron levels are incredibly low so i have started on iron tablets last thursday - symptoms were tiredness.headaches, dizzyness
have lost 11lbs as dieting 

never had a mid cycle bleed before, so not sure whats going on? any ideas? 
we are TTC


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I would make an appointment with your gp, it shouldn't matter how often you pay him / her a visit, best to be on the safe side and have a chat / check - at least it'll give you peace of mind.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I agree about speaking to your DR especially since you have started taking iron tablets recently - you never know what side affects they can have! Hopefully it's nothing or you could still be pg and the test may be too early to give a positive but whatever the case I would contact your GP.
xx


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Shining Star  

How are you getting on? Have your symptoms settled?

I too have been having "weird things" happen
I've been using the OPK's & had a    since then I've been having loads of
pregnancy symptoms, I've even been sick in the mornings & the nausea is
lasting all day

I was convinced I was pregnant then on Day 35 I had a very light period 
almost nothing for me I did a test & it was neg I was absolutely gutted  
but I've continued to feel really weird the nausea has increased & I've had
really tender veiny boobs so 10 days later I repeated the test, again neg
then completely out of the blue had a "bleed" & the pain's been horrific
the bleeding is really light but dark.  I'm really confused as to what it could be
it really messes with your head

Would really appreciate any advice  

Bevvers


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Bevvers
I would ask your gp for a blood test to either confirm or rule out pregnancy.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks so much Sheila

I will ring GP & see if they will arrange the blood tests for me
to hopefully see what is going on

Bev xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hoping it's positive news in every way - best wishes

I know a few ladies where they have done HPT's which are all negative, but their gp's blood test have told a different story!

Sheila


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Sheila

The blood tests showed a Neg Pregnancy, it's so weird having all those symptoms, my GP 
thinks it was "follicles" & something going on with hormones! The bleeding has settled still
having some nausea, but he's not going to do anything else.  Why do our bodies tease us!

Many thanks for your support


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Bevvers - sending hugs - it's a   when our bodies trick us so cruelly   
Sheila


----------

